# Oh btw...



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

For those of you who are long-time readers of my blog I haven't mentioned this yet here (although I did post in the snake forum at the time) - Houdini (my Pueblan Milk Snake) died of a suspected tumour. 

Was v.sad, but he's in snake-heaven now, playing cards and drinking beer with his snake buddies (just like he used to do when he was alive...)


----------



## xAnniex (Dec 14, 2009)

Aww That Is Very Sad About Houdini He Seemed Like Such A Nice Guy And I Would Have Liked To Buy HIm Aswell


----------

